# Closing in Basement entrance. Questions



## Pheasant89 (Apr 1, 2011)

My mother has a 50 yr old Bilco type exterior entrance door. the steps are concrete the side wall are block and the foundation walls are block. Here is the problem the steps leak in numerous places the side walls last year I wired and cemented and so far so good with leaks . Any way what would the proper procedure be for closing that up all together , filling up the hole etc. would you have to crack up the concrete steps for drainage? What is the proper way to seal the joints on the block foundation wall so they dont leak?Proper backfill? What happens with block side wallls 


I am a carpenter but I can lay some block to get through this
Thank you


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd remove everything 3ft from grade and total removal of steps and any landing. Tooth the foundation block for proper keyway and strong bond. Tar and feather the foundation when your done. Many products available for this.


----------



## Pheasant89 (Apr 1, 2011)

also any good ideas for sealing steps not to leak 

1 leak was coming out along line where tread meets riser another 2 leaks were just 1/4 in holes water was pouring out of. Does making the holes like 3/4 in and using hydrolic cement plug them good .These just did not leak during (Irene) they leak just when water table gets high. Is there a general coating you can put on to seal.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

And to add to superseal, after the tar and feather routine I would add some Delta MS or similar drain board as well.

Your leaking riser tells me that 50 years ago when todays products were not available there is not proper waterproofing or drainage around the exterior of the well area.

This may a simple fix, excavate the well, clean it up, waterproof, some drain tile and it may be ready to go another 50+ years.


----------

